# 64421 with fluoroscopy



## millortsui (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi,

I have received a denial on fluoroscopy  (77002) as included service with 64421 (TAP) .  Did I code it wrong?  Any advise.


----------



## marvelh (Apr 10, 2011)

Even though CPT states that 77002 should be used for these types of injection codes, NCCI edits bundle fluoroscopy (77002) as a component of the comprehensive 64421 code.


----------

